# Can we start????



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi

After OHSS (cancelled transfer) early Feb, we've been waiting for AF to settle down to start FET. The first bleed after EC was on schedule, but the next was 21 days late! The next one (today) was only 6 days late. We are normally about 33-34 days.

Could this be considered near enough back to normal to start our FET? We are prepared to wait, but are so keen to start as I'm sure you can all imagine. I will call the clinic Monday of course, but would appreciate any info.

Cheers
MP


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

My gut feeling would be to wait another month so that your hormone levels are as much back to normal as possible.

Ruth


----------

